# Windows won't go up or down, sunroof won't open and neither does the trunk...any help?



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys, for some reason none of my windows will go up or down when pressing the buttons on the doors. They will go up and down when you hold the key in the door to the lock position or unlock position. My sunroof won't do anything at all, and my trunk won't open using the button on the door. I have check all the fuses related to the comfort control module. I'm not sure how to check fuse C though, its a closed fuse.

When it was at the mechanics for some other work they said that they couldn't comunicate with the comfort control module. Does this mean that she is done? And I should buy a new one?


Thanks in advance for anyone who knows anything about this!!

Jason


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gonna give this a little bump to the top!


----------



## VW_GTI_Guy (May 24, 2010)

*Faulty Comfort Control Module and Leaky Roof - 2002 GTI*

My windows started going up and down on their own. I came out to my car one day and the windows were half way down. They wouldn't work at all. Next day I came out to my car and the windows were all the way up. They seemed to have a mind of their own. On my first visit to VW they said my window motors were burned out and I needed new ones. I knew this wasn't the case because of their funky behavior and there's no way two motors are going to burn out at the same time. I hade explained to the mechanic that I was getting large amounts of water in the frame from the sunroof when it rained (just received a recall for this issue). He seemed to think the water was getting to a relay switch which was causing the windows to go up and down on their own. just today i was told by VW that it's the Comfort Control Module that needs replacing. They say it's totally unrelated to the leaking roof issue. Is this true? Repair costs for a new Comfort Control Module is $700.00 !!!!!


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Funky Control Module and Leaky roof*

Hey...If I were you I would have them check the seal around the fresh air intake and the chamber plenum that goes from the engine bay to the interior on the drivers side. When I first got my car I thought it was the sunroof aswell. But after a few years of watching where the water was coming from I found that my gasket to these items were leaking. But a little gasket sealant around them and wa la. No more leaks.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Windows won't go up or down*

So I just realized today that there aren't any lights in any of the doors for the window switches. Also, the alarm is all messed up, and when i take the key out of the ignition the interior lights don't come on. Guess simce no VW tech savoy people on here know whats up I will buy a new ccm and see if that works. Thanks once again vortex.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Check your comfort control fuse, this happened to me when I relocated the battery. THe fuse is in the regular fuse panel on the left side of the driver. I don't remember what number it is but it's a red 15amp fuse just check them and replace the blown one and then everything should be fine.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you sir. I have looked at every fuse associated with the car. None are blown. Its a strange circumstance.


----------



## DoubleReflex (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you tried scanning the car with a Vag-com. When you check the car for codes, it talks to all of the modules. If it was unable to talk to the CCM, I would say that it is probably dead. I think I would hit some junkyards, and look for a used, guaranteed module at this point.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, I did a scan and it wasn't able to communicate with the windows, or sunroof, or door locks. I was able to communicate with the radio and such though. Its strange that some of the things work and some don't. I have my trunk release and gas release that all work. IDK...frustrating and annoying


----------



## evolusion (Apr 6, 2006)

same issue, only i'm popping fuse 14 like crazy. the second a new fuse goes in it pops. So there must be a short somewhere but i've disconnected the sunroof controls and doors so i'm thinking it's somewhere closer to the battery that's shorting out. Is there a wiring diagram of where the wires for the central locking and interior lights go?


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, there is. Do you own a bentley?


----------



## M762J (Jul 1, 2010)

*Here is the Diagram... hours of searching leads to success*

Here we go.. hopefully this will work.. I can't input pic directly... have to link.

http://autorepair.about.com/library/faqs/bl562e.htm


----------



## M762J (Jul 1, 2010)

*Good job !*

YEA!!


----------



## chilll14me (May 31, 2009)

did you ever figure it out kx125?


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

nope. I have no idea what it can be. The only thing i can think is that it is the comfort control module. But I dont want to get one than that not be it


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

My 1995 Audi developed the same problem intermittently and it turned out to be the ignition switch. The problem manifested itself as kind of not knowing it was switched on. So sometimes my windows, sunroof, etc. would not work and I would remove key and they would work again. It was hard to detect in the key turning before the fix but then was much smoother after the fix.

Just a thought.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you. I was thinking that it could be something of the sort. When doing my engine swap i had to change the instrument cluster and I believe that isn't communicating effectivly with the ccm. Thats the only thing that I can think of. If it isnt that then my ccm is gone, but I don't understand as to why it would just all of a sudden not work after the swap.


----------



## mbeurekjian (Jan 14, 2002)

*Check door wiring harness*

On my 2006 MKV Jetta (appears you have a MKIV) however my main wiring harness to the door a few cables had stretched and broke. If you open the door wide and pop that rubber boot off that is connected to the body in between door and A pillar there will be a harness, pull back the rubber boot as far as possible and inspect for broken cables. Mine the main powercable and another smaller wire had broke. On the MKV it was about a 2.5 hour job. I popped the door skin off and the internal door covers. Purchased a replacment wiring harness and replaced the whole thing. You could probably splice the cables however didn't want to mess with it again...

BTW if you do find out it is the harness, give VW your VIN and they will get you the correct version of the harness as there are multiple ver based on options.

Let me know if you need more details...

Manoug


----------



## Cbass187 (Oct 2, 2011)

*This just happened to me...*

Hey there, 

So I think I have a similar issue on this and I'm wondering what ended up being the problem and how you got it fixed. 

I was trying to replace a brake light and when done the windows would not roll up or down, the sunroof would not close (had to close it manually), and the overhead lights do not work. 

Can someone (perhaps Kx125rider572 ) please shed some light (no pun intended) on this for me as I'm a little bummed out. 

Thanks, 

CBass


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Every electrical component has to start from the fuse box. If it has power from the fuse, then look further through it's route and find the break from the component back to the fuse.


----------



## MadWhiteGenius (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm having this issue as well in my 2005.5 Jetta. Can't get any window to roll up or down. Anyone have any further input here? I'm beginning to suspect it my be my Comfort Control Module causing the problem...

Help!


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

evolusion said:


> same issue, only i'm popping fuse 14 like crazy. the second a new fuse goes in it pops. So there must be a short somewhere but i've disconnected the sunroof controls and doors so i'm thinking it's somewhere closer to the battery that's shorting out. Is there a wiring diagram of where the wires for the central locking and interior lights go?


Had to bump this thread to say thank you. I was replacing a bulb (see below), saw a spark and knew I messed up. My interior lights, windows, locks and sunroof stopped working, so I searched Google for a fix and ended up in this thread. I blew fuse #14, so I ran into Autozone and a $5 pack of 10 amp fuses got everything up and running. Thank you guys!


----------



## lavabo (Feb 1, 2006)

i just found the solution

i was testing my hatch wires and i made a short and blew the fuse 

After replacing the fuse, still no driver door componement working: mirror, lock, windows

I checked my Comfort module, replace door wiring, and finally look at vagcom and the error was from door control module.

And the Door control module is the black housing on yhe windows motor. got out my windows motors, removed the black electronic housing and replace it with another one same id.. then it all worked back

Watch out immo2 immo3 .. my jetta wagon 2003 is immo 3 and at first i replace it with a spare i had from my 2001 jetta wich was immo 2 and it didnt worked.. well it worked at first glance but sopped after
hope that will help someone

mike


----------



## enavarr4 (May 13, 2015)

*Lights*

To reiderate on what Picklehead guy said,

Check all your interior lights including your trunk light. When I was converting my trunk light to LED. I saw some sparks and my windows would not go down nor would my sunroof open. (same exact issue you have.) I thought at first it was the CCM but I realized one of the fuses was out. I believe it was 14 or 17 not sure, but I own a 05 GLI and as soon as I replaced the fuse, they worked. Sometimes when you replace interior lights, they blow fuses. It could also be that the lights are blown and need to be replaced.


----------

